
Fake noise will be added to new electric cars starting today in the EU - known
https://www.theverge.com/2019/7/1/20676854/electric-cars-artificial-safety-noise-low-speeds-european-union-rules-2019-2021
======
Vosporos
Wasn't that already the case?

------
java-man
A very good idea indeed.

